# torque converter



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

whats the stall speed on a 2006 gto? im looking to do a mild cam and a new converter.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Good question, maybe 1200-1900RPM???? I can tell you thats its 300mm in diameter, standard 12in converter.


----------



## NEXSTAR7 (Jan 28, 2007)

so , if i were putting in a cam the size of 218/[email protected] 570lift with 114 lsa do you think a converter of 2800 to 3000 would complimented while not messing up the drivability?


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

NEXSTAR7 said:


> so , if i were putting in a cam the size of 218/[email protected] 570lift with 114 lsa do you think a converter of 2800 to 3000 would complimented while not messing up the drivability?


you could use the stock stall with that cam
but a 3000 stall will give it better bunch


----------



## fuzz23nc (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm looking to get a cam from Texas speed the torquer v3 111lsa. Do I need to upgrade the stall also?


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

You should consider how you will use the car before changing the converter. If used primarily as a street car I think the 2800 is too high; but for a drag car, that might be just right or even higher. Your mileage will suffer if used as a street car, launches will be better as a drag car. What is your plan?


----------

